# How well do GSD actually do?



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm still looking at at least 9-12 mos to even begin training for agility, but I was considering doing agility with my GSDs, but my parents and boyfriend told me that they probably won't be agile enough to win any competitions. I was wondering how well your dogs have done with agility, because in the youtube videos of GSDs in agility they seem to have done fairly well. I'm not too concerned with winning, but I am just curious how well they actually do in competitions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you are planning on having the top dogs going to the invitationals in Europe, then you do need to probably have a Border Collie.

If you instead want to do something crazy fun with your dog, and start trialing if you want later, then a GSD can do quite well. Heck, I've gotten 1st and 2nd place ribbons at trials and beat the Border Collies! They are faster but that causes it's own problems because at the higher levels you can have ZERO faults because any error disqualifies your entire run.

Additionally, if you choose to run in AKC trials, the AKC keeps track of the scores for each breed. So I may not be beating the BC's but I've had a GSD in the top 20 GSD in the USA for years now. So among other German Shepherds I do really well. 

Any training and time you spend with your dog has value. The fact agility is so much fun is a bonus!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Any training and time you spend with your dog has value. The fact agility is so much fun is a bonus!


I couldn't agree more. Agility is the first (and only) dog sport I have competed in but I can tell you that the bond developed from just working the dog is insane. Agility has brought out the confidence in my dog by 2000% I swear. For that alone, I think agility is fantastic.

To your question- I suspect that _any_ dog is only as good as the trainer. Sure- there will be some less agile dogs out there, but that doesn't mean they will necessarily do bad in agility. While there is placement, you are still ultimately racing a clock. As long as you run within the alloted faults and beat the clock- you Q. Even if you don't have the most agile GSD out there, you still have a good chance at beating the clock assuming you've put in the time to train the obstacles.

Go to a trial and check it out. You'll be surprised at just how slow some of the dogs are. I'm always amazed at some of them and start saying to myself- "hurry up! hurry up! That buzzer's gonna sound any second now!!" Yet somehow this seemingly very slow dogs are still getting in on time and earning their Qs. So even if you don't have the fastest or most agile GSD, don't think that you can't go earn some agility titles...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

'Scuse my ignorance, but do the dogs compete by size? Or is everyone lumped together?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, there are different jump heights that the dogs are measured for. Jump heights are typically: 8, 12, 16, 20, (22), 24, (26)

The 22 and 26 are USDAA. Everyone else (to my knowledge) runs 20 or 24.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

To expand on what Wildo said. Most venues you're not competing against anyone but yourself- so as he said, you Q as long as you come in under time and with the allotted faults. The different venues (AKC, USDAA, NADAC, CPE, etc) focus on different skills. For instance, NADAC is all about speed, speed, speed, and distance, but the courses require minimal handling. Whereas, in AKC the times are more liberal but the courses require much more handling. USDAA is a bit of both, but in USDAA to earn the championship title (ADCH) you do actually have to compete against other dogs in a few events. 
As others have said, it's a ton of fun and you create a great bond with your dog. Start training and when the time comes, find the venue you will be most successful in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to start training with Shasta, but I have to get her issue resolved first.


----------



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I just know that I need to do something with the dogs or else they'll get bored. Also, I've always wanted to do agility-- I was, however looking at a Sheltie or Aussie, but my husband wanted a GSD, but they seem like they're going to be good dogs-- with some work, so I'm happy with the choice overall. Besides, if I do get to the point where I want to compete to win, I might be getting my parents' papillon-terrier mix.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

sna1987 said:


> I was, however looking at a Sheltie or Aussie, but my husband wanted a GSD, but they seem like they're going to be good dogs-- with some work, so I'm happy with the choice overall.


You should be! I was just having this conversation in class last night with one of my classmates. We had a very tight turn on the course, and she has a _very_ fast Border Collie without a very good steering wheel (she does fine, but she could be a ton better with more directional control). Anyway- I commented that I *loved* this part of agility- where my big GSD gets to show off her agility. The name of the game...










I can't imagine anything cooler than seeing our big GSDs making awesome, collected turns just as tight (or tighter) than the Shelties and Aussies. *This* is what keeps me totally enthralled with the sport. Look at that turn!! :wub::wild:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've done some agility with Doerak, but I mostly do Rally and Obedience these days. (Though that will change with Boaz.) 

"Winning" is not something we do very often. Only one dog can come in first place, and there's always a quicker dog, or a more precise dog. It doesn't stop us from participating because we still earn titles, if not a blue ribbon, every time.

Like they say above, it's about spending quality time having fun with your dog and keeping their brain occupied.

(I actually do have quite a few blue ribbons, but a lot more of the "other" colored ribbons.)


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Dogs of all different breeds can do well and earn titles in agility. It isn't only for the fastest, most flexible dogs. I have seen people competing and earning titles with Clumbers, Berners, Newfies and other dogs that make GSDs look tiny. 

This Great Dane has his MACH (meaning he is an AKC Agility Champion - the highest agility title AKC offers). 

Great Dane MACH Mr. Bojangles AKC Agility Invitational 2007 - YouTube


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy cow- that Dane video is awesome. I've always wondered what a GD looks like doing agility, but for whatever reason have never looked it up. That handler is absolutely hilarious... I loved the jumping on the Dane, specifically the rear feet. It looked like how a horse jumps (where the rear legs get tucked under the body). I'm sure our GSDs do something similar, but it's just so obvious on a massive dog like a GD. Sweet video!


----------

